# daphnia by mail order?



## zippy4emma (Jan 20, 2008)

wheres the best place to order live daphnia online? I tried google but it didnt show many websites.


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Live Fish Food Mail Order and Delivery

 found it the other day as I was wanting to bulk buy for my fishies once a month as I do my repies. No as many live fish food dealers as repies 

*I haven't used them yet, If you do before myself please leave some feed back on here*


----------



## zippy4emma (Jan 20, 2008)

ive ordered some off someone from ebay


----------

